# Surf & Turf?



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I did a batch of shrimp for a friend's get together this weekend and while I had the UDS going I threw on a ribeye and some crab legs.

I marinaded the shrimp in evoo, garlic, soy and sherry. Wrapped in bacon and threw them on the UDS.







The ribeye, crab legs and some corn....



I still have some morels from this spring so I sauted some in butter with garlic and a bit of onion.....






The finished meal.....







And....I couldn't eat even half of it!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2008)

That is an awesome feast surf an turf fit for a king


----------



## fireguy (Jul 21, 2008)

Dangit Cowgirl,  Your grub always looks exceptional !!! Wish you were a friend or nieghbor of mine!!!


----------



## vlap (Jul 21, 2008)

Gosh Darn that looks TASTY!!!! As good a surf and turf plate as any you could find around here!


----------



## dingle (Jul 21, 2008)

Surf and turf for one?? It's only 1460 miles from my place tp yours


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you Piney and Fireguy! I sure needed help eatin it....but I didn't have to cook for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## abelman (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeanie, outstanding as usual!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Vlap and DINGLE!
I can honestly say...wish you guys were here to help me with that meal! lol


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 21, 2008)

Fantastic..........and you were going to drive to Florida for frog legs.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Pete....thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I do love frog legs....


----------



## twistertail (Jul 21, 2008)

HOLY COWgirl!!  That looks great.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Twister....Thanks! :)


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

excellant as usual Curly girl

d88de


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 21, 2008)

See, that's what they call five star here at the SMF.  You make it look so easy.  OUTSTANDING PLATE.  Look forward to your next Q-VIEW.

Scott


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks deud....i'm still gonna get ya!! lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I appreciate the kind words Scott!! You're too sweet!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

That all looks sooooo good!  I love the bacon wrapped shrimp.  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you Ken and KC!
 I seem to be on a seafood and shroom kick lately. Can't get enough of em. lol


----------

